# What can I make with these



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I use the small leftover yarn to make dishcloths for myself.

Does not matter if they are different colors.I have used 3 or 4 colors on a cloth.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sophie took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

The only problem is I don't use dish cloths. I use this plastic thing that I fill with dish soap that has a sponge on the end. I have never been able to get used to dish cloths. I know everyone else loves them but I just don't. I use an electric dish washer so I just wash the excess food off my dishes with the spongie thing and put them in the dish washer. I do have an outlet to sell things I make, so making these in different yarns would probably not look too great. I do make dish cloths to sell. Anyone else have any other ideas for these scraps. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks


Potholders or coasters?


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

A small towel for the kitchen.


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

Sumner hat


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

Could make a swiffer cover... works great to mop up messes and such. I'm not sure if you use a swiffer, but these are excellant to use to clean around the cieling with the swiffer as well. I've also used them to wash walls now and then.

You could also make a cloth to wash your car or outdoor furniture.

Hair scrunchie or door knob decoration or perhaps a pot cozy for a potted plant.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks


How about mug cosies or egg cosies? I knit leaves for what will eventually be a throw and hexapuffs for what will eventually be a bee keepers quilt!! All these suggestions - will you be able to choose!!!! xoxox


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> The only problem is I don't use dish cloths. I use this plastic thing that I fill with dish soap that has a sponge on the end. I have never been able to get used to dish cloths. I know everyone else loves them but I just don't. I use an electric dish washer so I just wash the excess food off my dishes with the spongie thing and put them in the dish washer. I do have an outlet to sell things I make, so making these in different yarns would probably not look too great. I do make dish cloths to sell. Anyone else have any other ideas for these scraps. Thanks for the ideas.


How about pot holders, or hot pads? That yarn is nice and thick, and would be super for both. I have used it for a dish cloth, but find it's too hard to wring out well, and takes a long time to dry....


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

Go ahead and make them up and donate to Habitate or something like that. Most people don't care about the color when they have nothing. I use a lot of leftovers for hotpads and you can also donate those if you don't use them.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I make soap bar bags out of them. Use a pattern that came with the 2009 knitting calendar I bought from a member here. We're going to use them at kids camp this summer.


----------



## bWw (Apr 20, 2012)

I belong to a group that makes dish rags for meals on wheels. We make one or two in between other projects and at Christmas all meals on wheels deliveries include a dishrag...


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

a crazy scarf someone just posted...it will go with any color coat or hat 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75712-1.html#1390946 :lol:


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

LOVE YOUR ICON


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sophie11 said:


> I use the small leftover yarn to make dishcloths for myself.
> 
> Does not matter if they are different colors.I have used 3 or 4 colors on a cloth.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

I make my "dish cloths" a little larger and use them in the shower and bath. Like you, I prefer to wash dishes with the wand. Ravelry has links to an entire collection of spa accessories from containers to cloths, mitts and scrubs.

http://www.marymaxim.com/lily-sugar-n-cream-spa-pattern-book.html

You have enough to make a couple soap socks. They're basically a cotton drawstring bag for your bar of fancy soap.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-dragonflies-soap-sock

There's enough to make a nice cozy for your cup of tea or mug of coffee.

http://lovethebluebird.blogspot.com/2012/02/mug-cozy.html

The Sugar N Cream website has a pattern for making a cover for your Swiffer sweeper so you can just slip it off and throw in the washer instead of buying the replacement cloths.

http://michaels.com/Lily-Sugar-'N-Cream%C2%AE-Knit-Duster-Cover/25582,default,pd.html


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> I make my "dish cloths" a little larger and use them in the shower and bath. Like you, I prefer to wash dishes with the wand. Ravelry has links to an entire collection of spa accessories from containers to cloths, mitts and scrubs.
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.com/lily-sugar-n-cream-spa-pattern-book.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for these great patterns and ideas. I think I can come up with something now for these scrap yarns.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

KBfibers said:


> Could make a swiffer cover... works great to mop up messes and such. I'm not sure if you use a swiffer, but these are excellant to use to clean around the cieling with the swiffer as well. I've also used them to wash walls now and then.
> 
> You could also make a cloth to wash your car or outdoor furniture.
> 
> ...


I like the Swiffer cloth. That just may be what I make. I could use them on my wood floors. Thanks


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wildercrafter said:


> LOVE YOUR ICON


OMG AOL I love yours. Meow :lol:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Booties.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> a crazy scarf someone just posted...it will go with any color coat or hat
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75712-1.html#1390946 :lol:


Love this scarf, might give that a go.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Knit little balls with stuffing mixed with catnip -my cats loved them.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Lil finger facecloths....just enough for washing face.
I use a separate soap for my face and can't put body soap on the facecloth or i break out. So i have to have two soaps and two cloths.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

I actually use some of mine for "Locker Hooking", to lock the stitches into the mesh thus preventing "popping out" if snagged while washing or vacuuming.


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Baby booties? Pretty colors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Use them for accents in something made with solid colors. I do market bags and use those multi colors with solids to bring out the color scheme. If you do summer hats, they would make great hat bands and edge trims.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

You can find the swiffer pattern on Michaels website. It's only rows of knit and purl and goes pretty fast.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

My left over cotton yarns are generally transformed into interesting dishcloths and finger towels - those are fabulous colours!!!


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

How about little toys or flowers with pin backs?


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

You might consider combining one of these with a solid yarn that matches one of the colors in the scrap yarn. Your choices, then, would be virtually unlimited. Or, the multicolored yarn could be used to trim an item in the solid color.......... for instance, bands at the ends of dish towels? 

Virginia


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Since each one has white, purchase one ball of white and make a granny square dishcloth for a gift.

http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=132

I add one more row of single crochet, 3 sc in each corner, for a border.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Linda333 said:


> Since each one has white, purchase one ball of white and make a granny square dishcloth for a gift.
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=132
> 
> I add one more row of single crochet, 3 sc in each corner, for a border.


Great idea. I have quite a bit of white cotton.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Small make up removers. Can't have enough of them

Also GRRR Balls for babys or pets. They can be found using the search button up top.

Linda


----------



## Imogen49 (Feb 15, 2012)

I would make 'mug hugs' . They are great for presents with a pretty button to fasten them around the mug and through the handle. Good luck!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Imogen49 said:


> I would make 'mug hugs' . They are great for presents with a pretty button to fasten them around the mug and through the handle. Good luck!


Is there a pattern you could reference?


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

For a long time I failed to understand the magic of dishcloths, too!! I had some leftover sugar and cream and made some and now I love them and make them for my daughters. For me they work best if they're sized at only about 3" by 4".


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

I also crocheted round coasters of Sugar and Cream, put them in a little case, and my grandkids called them "pizzas" and played with them.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> The only problem is I don't use dish cloths. I use this plastic thing that I fill with dish soap that has a sponge on the end. I have never been able to get used to dish cloths. I know everyone else loves them but I just don't. I use an electric dish washer so I just wash the excess food off my dishes with the spongie thing and put them in the dish washer. I do have an outlet to sell things I make, so making these in different yarns would probably not look too great. I do make dish cloths to sell. Anyone else have any other ideas for these scraps. Thanks for the ideas.


. How do you wash your counters and table tops? Dish cloths are great for that!


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

KBfibers said:


> Could make a swiffer cover... works great to mop up messes and such. I'm not sure if you use a swiffer, but these are excellant to use to clean around the cieling with the swiffer as well. I've also used them to wash walls now and then.
> 
> You could also make a cloth to wash your car or outdoor furniture.
> 
> ...


I make leftover cotton yarn into dustcloths. I give one a quick spritz with my plant mister, then dust; it picks up the dust without hurting the furniture.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

this is crocheted, but http://bevscountrycottage.com/potholder.html is called Bev's Weierd Potholder. You can use scraps, when you change color, itcan be crocheted on the inside. I have made several of these. easy, fun to make and a very thick, good potholder.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty colors. You and make dishcloths or wash/face cloths with them.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

knitter61 said:


> Go ahead and make them up and donate to Habitate or something like that. Most people don't care about the color when they have nothing. I use a lot of leftovers for hotpads and you can also donate those if you don't use them.


Before I was back into knitting like I am, I bought a simple diagonal knitted dishcloth at the animal shelter fund raiser from 2 ladies who had a big basket full of them. I paid $2 and smiled all the way home. The memory inspired me to turn a couple of skeins of yarn from my late mother's stash into cat toys which I donated to them years later.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://knitting.craftgossip.com/a-tribble-a-day/2009/03/02/


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

But you still have to wipe down your countertops, whether in the kitchen or bathroom. You can use "dish" cloths for chores other than dishes. They are so pretty, they make you want to clean with them! And they are soft and won't scratch surfaces.


----------



## TooMany Hobbies (Mar 25, 2012)

I have been making the scrubbies that someone posted a link to a while back. They use strips of nylon netting held together with your yarn. I absolutely love mine, and it is a good way to use up the leftovers.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

My LYS has a display of a knitted beach bag with a pair of flip flops that she crochets flowers on the thong part to match the bag. You could embellish flip flops or just make crochet flowers to put on hair bands and such. Also alot of my friends are making knitted or crochet water bottle holders with long straps to carry them. Good luck!!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

The dish cloths would look good enough to sell if you used a solid color with the remnants that you have. They could be striped or I make them half & half at times & they look very nice.


Florida Gal said:


> The only problem is I don't use dish cloths. I use this plastic thing that I fill with dish soap that has a sponge on the end. I have never been able to get used to dish cloths. I know everyone else loves them but I just don't. I use an electric dish washer so I just wash the excess food off my dishes with the spongie thing and put them in the dish washer. I do have an outlet to sell things I make, so making these in different yarns would probably not look too great. I do make dish cloths to sell. Anyone else have any other ideas for these scraps. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks


Either knit or crochet little flowers , headbands or coasters.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I make soap bags - free pattern on Lion Brand site - put in a bar of soap and donate them to shelters. Sort of like soap on a rope. Started teaching kids at school how to make them. They learn to knit by knitting for charity.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Small baby toys.


----------



## TooMany Hobbies (Mar 25, 2012)

I use my leftovers to knit the scrubbies that someone posted a link to a few weeks ago. You cut strips of nylon netting and hold it together with your yarn. I love mine.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

May I suggest finger towels or wash cloths or baby dolls? Perhpas small baskets for Easter. or Possibly cup holders to help keep liquids warm or cold.

Have fun!


bright


----------



## Calcon (Feb 27, 2012)

Scrubbies, I like dishtowels instead of cloths but both work well. Cloths use less yarn. I have been using all my small leftovers to make scrunchies. This has turned out well.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I really like that scarf!! My idea for your sugarncream is to make doilies or squares. Keep them in your microwave to absorb
moisture odors and spills then throw them in the wash. They work great. the other is for under plant pots. Both use very little yardage and can be as big or as small as you want.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am making little fish washcloths for babies. Pattern can be found at knit4everblogspot.com.


----------



## Elainekm (Aug 8, 2011)

Pick up a neutral color or coordinating yarn and knit cloths in random stripes. Looks like a white or ecru would work. Try to guage stripes so each "little" ball of yarn is used up.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

How about a washcloth for your tub/shower


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

If you know any young ones my daughter had me make a snake with my left over cotton, came out quite cute. I just googled crochet snake and got a pattern. Have fun


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

how about a placemat to protect your table or mesh bags to carry your veggies, fruits from the market or if the bag is smaller mesh goodies from the store!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Tie 'em together into a big ball. Use with another strand of a neutral solid color to make table runners, placemats,etc. or a mat for under the pet dishes. They absorb the dog drool just great!!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

They would be good for a decorative motif to sew to an item such as a kids pajamas or backpack.

I use scraps of yarn to crochet a cartoon. The robot went on an otherwise boring set of pajamas for my 3 y/o gs -- I let the crocheted cord arms and legs dangle and wiggle.

Other gs's backpack got a hole in it -- made a train and sewed it on so instead of having a hole it has a decoration.

Even a simple square or circle used as a patch on jeans might be cool.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I used my left over bit to make a couple of stripes on a white dish cloth. Just start with a bit of white, change to your color using about 1/2 of it, do more white, more colored and then if you aren't quite done, go back to the white.


----------



## BROOMEHM (Apr 21, 2012)

TWO IDEAS - START A AFGAN. I USED MY LEFT OVERS FOR AFGANS. I MAKE SQUARES OF DIFFERENT PATTERNS. ANOTHER WOULD BE TO MAKE SMALL PILLOWS.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I make a magic ball and make dishcloths with it.


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

Good morning, you can take each ball and string each one out beside each other say a yard for now. If they will blend together then make a scarf. Just play with them snd see if it will work. If it does then cut a 10 yard length of each one tie ends together like you want them to go and start knitting. I have done this with left over yarn and it works great. You might want to put in some solid or fur yarn in between rach ball color. I would just play with it and see what happens. Good luck


----------



## bjmoody (Feb 2, 2011)

I would make "dish-clothes" but I found that I like them much better for "face-clothes". A good way to try out new stitches and it doesn't much matter what they look like because they are in the shower.


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

and mine!


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

sorry...it didn't send the way I thought it would  I agree with everyone who said make dishcloths...that's what I do to use up the left-over yarn.


----------



## beexxjay (Apr 21, 2012)

dolls clothes maybe for craft fairs or family children?


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

your mother306
i absolutely love that scarf!! what an imaginative idea!!
as i am kind of bored of doing dishcloths, this is so absolutely easy to do!! & very chic
thank you!
arwin


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

little coasters or crochet around heavy hair elastics to make colorful scrunchies


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

little coasters or crochet around heavy hair elastics to make colorful scrunchies


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

How about a pullover bib? Do the neck rib in a corresponding color if there is not enuf main yarn to do the entire bib.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Perhaps the ribbing part of Socks or crochet the edge of Dishcloths.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Napkin rings are a great way to use up oddments.

Dave


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

What is a magic ball???


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i use use the leftovers to make the round dishcloths, as they are done in sections. most of these are pretty enough for give aways. also, just use them to make mixed color squuare one for myself. in todays world, have to make every yarn count, happy knitting. the wittless knitter.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Some of us have been making squares out of cotton worsted weight yarn that will be joined into an afghan for a veteran. See this post.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73945-1.html


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

I make these tiny envelope bags to carry tea bags and splenda in. Very easy, about 3 inches across and 3 inches deep. The pattern is on Knittingpatterncentral, but, it is just a rectangal that you fold over, don't foget the flap, seam together to make a pouch and add a button to fasten. Simple. Decorative stitches add to the interest and I give them away to my friends and carry one with me in my lunch box.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Make dishcloths for friends or to donate to charity or to a church fair. Make great presents.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Make flowers for a little girls hair, to add to a sewn, knitted or crocheted bag. Use coordinating colors and make striped dishrags. I have seen a pattern that is a flower and each petal was a different color.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks


I recently used some to make coasters. It doesn't take much and tie a ribbon around a few and you have a lovely hostess gift to grab and take!


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

I have made many potholders and hotplates with left over cotton. I think it is red heart that has free patterns for the hotplates and everyone loves them


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

How about making wash cloths instead of dish cloths out of your scraps of cotton yarn?


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have made headbands for girls and adults with leftover yarns of all kinds. There are quite a few free patterns out there.


----------



## sandra hughes (Apr 28, 2011)

Alternate with white wool and make a stripy childs top


----------



## purbabe (Jul 15, 2011)

You could make a whimsical potholder.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

If you use a swiffer mop, make a cover for it. The cotton really picks up the dust and almost anything else on the floor. You can also use it with water or a floor cleaner to "mop" your floor. I love mine. It's great for quick floor dusting!


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

me to very same thing i was going to say, i just knit them into dishcloth for my self.


mirl56 said:


> Sophie took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Crochet a trim around a solid colored dish cloth?


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Kbfiber, do u have a pattern for that swiffer cover or a picture? That sound cool!


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

How about colorful coasters?? Great for hot or cold drinks and can always be washed.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Wildercrafter said:


> LOVE YOUR ICON


Yes, it's beautiful! However did you obtain it?

As for the cotton yarn, I like to crochet tops for kitchen towels that I have cut in half, so as to make two towels from one. The crocheted top has a button with which to attach it to the handle of my oven door. Just a thought.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks


Try making grocery store bags, they are pretty sturdy when made from those cotton yarns.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

coasters are perfect. Or flowers to add to other work.


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

Swiffer covers.


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

Roll them and a few more, into balls to sell to the Sundance catalog. They had something similar in their last catalog and called them ORBS. Apparently you decorate with them by putting them in baskets or bowls or simply rolling them on the floor.


Florida Gal said:


> I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I use scraps to make small swatches or crochetted circles for makeup removal. Works great.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I use scraps to make small swatches or crochetted circles for makeup removal. Works great.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks


The Magic Potholder is my favorite.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Our local library asked us to crochet pouches with a crochet cord big enough to hold a library card. Here the kids can get their first library card at age 4 so the library gives them their card in the little pouch and they can wear it around their necks. They love them and we use up lots of scrap yarn.

You can see the little ones proudly walking around with their little pouches hanging from their necks.


----------



## phyllis.J (Mar 28, 2012)

I make coasters to set mugs or glasses on. :roll: :?:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

double sided hot pads.



Florida Gal said:


> I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Know someone that has a baby that is teeting?
I seen a pattern awhile back on here that was for teeting pads for babies. By itself it looks like a sole for a little shoe. You make these out of cotton yarn and dampen them and put them in a zip lock bag and put them in the freezer. Great for babies to chew on to help bring those little teeth through the gums.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

Put them with tulle and make scrubbies.


----------



## janetsquire (Jan 25, 2012)

Knitted or crochet flowers. I made a bunch of flowers for a friend's birthday. I tied knitted flowers to long wrapped marshmallow sticks (wrapped ones). I plan on making another bunch for a friend who is having an operation soon.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Try sachet bags. Crochet a rectangle 3 1/2 to 4 in. wide and 8 to 10 in. long. Put in an eyelet row in the fourth row from the beginning and end. Sew up the sides, crochet a tie (or add a pretty ribbon) and add a small bag of lavender, potpourri, or a bar of fragranced soap. It may be placed in a dresser drawer or tied to a closet hanger. The fragrance is very refreshing!


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I missed the earlier posting. What a great way to use scrap yarns.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Using 2 strands at a time you could crochet a small bowl or basket. Fill it with small crocheted pads for removing make-up, etc.


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

I make the spiral (short row) dish clothes using a different colour for each section.


----------



## anne2526 (Jan 17, 2012)

I make plain garter stitch (every row knit) dishcloths and edge them with a variegated yarn similar to those in your picture, I notice you have a crochet hook with the yarns so maybe just a plain crochet edge ?
Anne


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Perhaps croched slippers?


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

U could make crocheted flowers for little girl or a baby's hats. Make a plain colored hat and a use one of the multicolored flowers with matching colors in your hats. Cotton brimmed hats also shade a little face in summer.


----------



## maudyg (Sep 13, 2011)

What about socks for babies. You could always put a different colour at the toe and heel if you were short.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Placemats for the picnic table?
Coat hanger covers? they are so great because they don't wrinkle my blouses. My goal is to make one in a different color for everyone in the church choir so they can find their gown in a hurry in a closet full of identical gowns.


----------



## Tricia McVey (Apr 7, 2012)

I-cords, if you're a knitter. Lots of uses for those! Including necklaces or short fashion scarves. Maybe add some beads... 

If you only crochet, perhaps bookmarks... or doilies. They might be thick, but if you make a pleasing doily design, someone else (consumer, friend, etc.) might 'know' and blurt out its purpose when they see it! LOL


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

KBfibers said:


> Could make a swiffer cover... works great to mop up messes and such. I'm not sure if you use a swiffer, but these are excellant to use to clean around the cieling with the swiffer as well. I've also used them to wash walls now and then.
> 
> You could also make a cloth to wash your car or outdoor furniture.
> 
> ...


I never thought of swifter covers. I have lots of small balls from various projects. I also downloaded a swifter cover to knit and plan to make one. That would be perfect for the small balls of yarn.
Thank you


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I really like this idea. I've never seen a crazy scarf before and it is wonderful.


yourmother306 said:


> a crazy scarf someone just posted...it will go with any color coat or hat
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75712-1.html#1390946 :lol:


----------



## Tricia McVey (Apr 7, 2012)

I found this link for a crocheted cell phone holder.






Not sure if you have enough to do it, but could be very nice done stripey, maybe with white or cream. Just a thought.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this idea.


G'maP said:


> Using 2 strands at a time you could crochet a small bowl or basket. Fill it with small crocheted pads for removing make-up, etc.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's a link to a pretty soap bar holder. If you knit these and add a pretty bar of soap it makes a perfect 'little' gift for someone you just want to remember at the holidays, or say thank you to.

http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingpatterns/p/drop_soap_sack.htm


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Make hot pads with the scraps and if you don't use them that way, I use them to separate my fry pans which are stacked in a drawer. Keeps things from scratching.


----------



## nightflutter (Apr 10, 2012)

My suggestions would be a coaster or a wash cloth. I have several wash cloths that I crocheted and use. Hot pad is a good idea as well...


----------



## ginjin72477 (Jul 4, 2011)

These use very little yarn and are very quick to make.


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

premie hats and bootie/socks work up great in this yarn


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

premie hats and bootie/socks work up great in this yarn


----------



## nelha (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for this scarf idea!!! 
I have loads of bits of cotton yarn in beautiful colors and always wondering what I could do with them. Can't wait to make for each of my granddaughters...they will love them!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like cotton ...make dishcloths


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I was just reading on another site about making shopping bags. Guess we are going to be charged for bags from grocery stores before long, so we'll all need to lug bags back and forth. The more it looks like you have made something from scraps, the better the greenies will like it.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I also don't use them to wash my dishes but I use them to wipe down my counters & wipe out the microwave, etc. I love them for that. And I love making them!


Florida Gal said:


> The only problem is I don't use dish cloths. I use this plastic thing that I fill with dish soap that has a sponge on the end. I have never been able to get used to dish cloths. I know everyone else loves them but I just don't. I use an electric dish washer so I just wash the excess food off my dishes with the spongie thing and put them in the dish washer. I do have an outlet to sell things I make, so making these in different yarns would probably not look too great. I do make dish cloths to sell. Anyone else have any other ideas for these scraps. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Farmer (Aug 2, 2011)

I have seen placemats made with white or off-white and stripes of leftover colors. It was all garter stitch.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

RitaLittleCat said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks
> ...


----------



## chrystal beavers (Apr 11, 2012)

Why not crochet the centre of flowers with them and edge the flowers with plain cotton.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks


Here's2 quick and useful scrap projects. Didn't have time to read all the posts so hope this isn't redundant!] Pot pinchers, they are small finger covers for removing things from microwave or toaster oven! And pot handles - you can find these patterns here http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1944398 pot pincher

http://dishclothdiaries.blogspot.com/2008/04/pot-handle-cover.html [ by the way this was in the crochetpatternscentral.com directory under covers...have look more there!]


----------



## Noreen M (Sep 29, 2011)

I make jar covers, easter eggs and shower puffs.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Robinare beat me to it with her suggestion to combine any of these balls of cotton with white. It works every time! 

Nobody has suggested making place mats either crocheted or knitted. Does anyone do that?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

martyr said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks
> ...


OOOOH too really cute ideas! I like the pot pinchers. Could be used when serving a large hot platter at the dining table instead of bulkier hot pads.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

How about a Mug Hug:

Mug Hug
Begin cast on 32 sts.
Rows 1-6: [K2, P2] 8 times.
Row 7: [K1, Knit in front and back of next st, P2] 8 times  40 sts.
Row 8: [K2, P3] 8 times.
Row 9: [K3, P2] 8 times.
Rows 10-15: Repeat Rows 8 and 9.
Row 16: Repeat Row 9.
Rows 17 and 18: Knit.
Button Loop: Bind off 39 sts, (one st left on needle) cast on 14 more sts  15 sts. Bind off. Sew strip into a loop at
top. Sew button in place on opposite edge.


----------



## NancyMc46 (Dec 9, 2011)

I make coasters. Much better than the plastic canvas ones I used to make.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

RosemaryKnitts said:


> Swiffer covers.


Good idea and has been discussed on KP previously, here are a knit and crochet versions that were previously posted:

crocheted: 
http://craftination.wordpress.com/free-patterns/sweeper-cardi/

knitted:
http://www.favecrafts.com/Kitchen-Knits/Duster-or-Mop-Cover-Knitting-Pattern#


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

cool scarf but I would use for scrubbies or hot pads.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

How about some flowers to add to a hat or purse?


----------



## sslteach (Mar 13, 2012)

How do you add differnt yarn as you go?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FrannyGrace said:


> I also don't use them to wash my dishes but I use them to wipe down my counters & wipe out the microwave, etc. I love them for that. And I love making them!
> 
> 
> Florida Gal said:
> ...


dishwasher person here too--but I have been an appraiser and dealt with collectible antique glass, pottery and other items which are displayed on small wall shelves I collected from garage sales, spray painted and to keep the objects from sticking to the paint, I place these beautiful hand crocheted clothes by my friend under them with half hanging over the edge or draped over pegs--very pretty.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

For an interesting crocheted hot pad pattern, check out Ravelry and the "Origami Hot Pad" pattern by Edward M Barrall. Easy written instructions.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks


Dolls clothes?


----------



## plo44 (Feb 27, 2011)

I make hair scrunchies from these. I will try to post the patten... Would you be interested... I have to go get it from my big binder of patterns. Let me knowl


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

plo44 said:


> I make hair scrunchies from these. I will try to post the patten... Would you be interested... I have to go get it from my big binder of patterns. Let me knowl


That's another good idea.
I have made those....in the pattern I had you just do trebles all around a hair band until it all scrunches up. It is kinder to your hair than using rubber bands.


----------



## Freckles24 (Apr 13, 2012)

I started knitting up smaller squares and set them aside to make into a patchwork afghan. I hate to throw away leftover yarn unless it's just too small to use for anything else.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

There is nothing better to wash your face than a cotton garter st wash cloth! It gives a mild exfoliation and increases circulation for healthier skin. I'm sure crochet would work as well.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> How about some flowers to add to a hat or purse?


This is exactly what I was thinking or to crochet around towels for gifts.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> The only problem is I don't use dish cloths. I use this plastic thing that I fill with dish soap that has a sponge on the end. I have never been able to get used to dish cloths. I know everyone else loves them but I just don't. I use an electric dish washer so I just wash the excess food off my dishes with the spongie thing and put them in the dish washer. I do have an outlet to sell things I make, so making these in different yarns would probably not look too great. I do make dish cloths to sell. Anyone else have any other ideas for these scraps. Thanks for the ideas.


But what do you wipe your stove and countertops with?


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Sjaartjes funky little booties, they would look fantastic with the yarn.


----------



## Phun2balive (Dec 9, 2011)

Make an Origami Potholder. There is a pattern by this name and you can find it by doing an internet search. You are simply making a chain, crocheting on both sides and ends of it, and when folded diagonally if the edges meet in the center while the rest lies flat it is ready to finish off with a long piece of yarn and a yarn needle.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Try the _Diamond Stitch Napkin Ring_ pattern I posted at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74932-1.html

NanaCaren posted a photo showing the effect with different yarns on page 2. Napkin rings are quick and easy to make and they're great as small gifts.

Dave


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

If you want to sell things, I would make a smaller version of a dishcloth. These small wash cloths are wonderful for babies and kids because they are so soft and don't lose threads or fluffs like terry cloth ones do. Those little fluffers can hurt the eyes of these little ones. No problem with the cotton. You could make baby towels out of these bits and pieces as towels can have stripes of all different colors.

Be inventive, cleaning cloths for washing vehicles these are the best because they don't scratch the paint like other cloths can. Chamois holds too much soap and never gets cleaned out properly, but these little cloths do just wonderfully =)


----------



## donnamack (Apr 22, 2012)

LOVE IT !!!!!!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> Robinare beat me to it with her suggestion to combine any of these balls of cotton with white. It works every time!
> 
> Nobody has suggested making place mats either crocheted or knitted. Does anyone do that?


I do make both knitted and crocheted place mats! i think that crocheting tends to make the most durable; if you should plan to knit any go down one or more needle sizes to decrease the drape. Drape is not so good in a placemat! I also have quilted several. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

arwenian said:


> There is nothing better to wash your face than a cotton garter st wash cloth! It gives a mild exfoliation and increases circulation for healthier skin. I'm sure crochet would work as well.


I agree. I have made up a week's worth of small flower shaped cotton crocheted facial pads that I love to use! Here is the pattern that inspired me: http://arpelia.blogspot.com/2008/09/super-simple-tawashi-flower.html


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

martyr said:


> arwenian said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing better to wash your face than a cotton garter st wash cloth! It gives a mild exfoliation and increases circulation for healthier skin. I'm sure crochet would work as well.
> ...


Oh Martyr those are just beautiful!! I do make overs with clients and I think that having one of these that they can use and keep is a lovely little gift for them! Thank you so much! =)


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you, Fireball Dave. Excellent idea. Wonder if these could be made with initial rather than diamond design --a set in different colors would be great for gifts. What do you think?


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

martyr said:


> arwenian said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing better to wash your face than a cotton garter st wash cloth! It gives a mild exfoliation and increases circulation for healthier skin. I'm sure crochet would work as well.
> ...


Matyr -- Thank you for the post to the Tahawashi flower -- which led me to the adjustable "MAGIC RING" ring, about which I had NO IDEA! What a great new tool, and these little flowers may become a more interestingly-shaped dishcloth. And so FAST!

So appreciate this new technique and pattern.

Many thanks!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> I have left over Sgar and Cream Cotton yarn. Any ideas on what I could make form these small balls. Thanks


So, Florida Gal. What are you making with your leftover yarns. You who posted the original question -- and thanks for doing so. I have picked up some great ideas, even a new technique, the adjustable magic ring for crochet in the round.


----------



## Linda Buck (Aug 10, 2011)

I would make a patch work or patterned washcloth.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

boncamp said:


> Thank you, Fireball Dave. Excellent idea. Wonder if these could be made with initial rather than diamond design --a set in different colors would be great for gifts. What do you think?


Absolutely! This is a good clear alphabet:

http://www.breienmetplezier.nl/Breipatronen/letters.htm

Cast on 28 stitches, single rib 2 rows, knit 3rd row, pattern rows 4 to 13 with lettering centred, purl row 14, single rib rows 15 and 16, cast off all stitches and join sides.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## maravill (Feb 24, 2012)

Love the crochet scarf! Will start on one today


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

arwenian said:


> There is nothing better to wash your face than a cotton garter st wash cloth! It gives a mild exfoliation and increases circulation for healthier skin. I'm sure crochet would work as well.


Excellent idea that many have suggested and they make wonderful personal gifts.

Okinawa Otter Knits by Rhonda White--

Here is a site of free patterns: http://www.knittingknonsense.com/index2.html

and fancier items where patterns are inexpensive: http://www.knittingknonsense.com/shop_roundcloths.html

...Sorry the second site doesn't allow you to purchase patterns (older site) but if you search Rhonda White on Ravelry she has her fancier lace patterns for sale for around $2.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I like to make pot handle covers , uses up the yarn and makes it safe for your hands

http://www.myrecycledbags.com/2009/11/08/t-yarn-pot-handle-cover/


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

susannahp said:


> I like to make pot handle covers , uses up the yarn and makes it safe for your hands
> 
> http://www.myrecycledbags.com/2009/11/08/t-yarn-pot-handle-cover/


Thanks they are a great idea had seen them once and totally forgot, on the list of to do now.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

please check your PM sent you something else also


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

These are awesome - thank you for sharing! I made some of these with a small change in that I made them somewhat bigger and my daughter uses them to gently clean baby's bum and body during bathtime - she loves them!


Ms. Tess said:


> martyr said:
> 
> 
> > arwenian said:
> ...


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Use them to make face cloths. They are great because they gently buff the skin while making great lather. My 92 years young mom uses them exclusively for bathing. Not that she is spoiled, but now she is requesting specific pretty colors!!


----------



## Hook'em Horns (Mar 6, 2012)

made a bunch of Tawashi's this weekend they are fast and easy, pretty repetitive so you catch on to these easy, made these for my office staff for secretaries day to go along with the potholders, dishcloths and scentsy they are all getting!!! Found the Tawashi pattern online for free, it is circular and looks like a kaliedescope of color.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> a crazy scarf someone just posted...it will go with any color coat or hat
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75712-1.html#1390946 :lol:


Thank you for posting the crazy scarf idea! I think that's the only hope for some of my ribbon yarn and single balls of yarn. Also will be a great in-between-projects project. Awesome!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

A quick follow up - I've always dreamed of being one of the lucky few who are able to knit or crochet while reading. And THIS (the crazy scarf) I can do and read from the computer at the same time. So finally, a project that will work while watching subtitled movies, or reading on my Nook. Two strands already finished today while sorting through work email.


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

I also use the left overs to make dish cloths. It is fun to see how the colors all blend together...I use them in my own kitchen and save the all one colored ones for gifts.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> a crazy scarf someone just posted...it will go with any color coat or hat
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75712-1.html#1390946 :lol:


That would be the way to go. It seems teens like this look.
At least they do here in Australia.


----------

